# Dow Lake (Stroud's Run)



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

The better half & I drove out to Dow Lake to see if there was anything going on. To my surprise there was 4 or 5 guys preparing to play some hockey. A couple of guys riding mountain bikes on the ice, but no one fishing. Here's a couple of pics


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's kinda surprising that nobody is ice fishing. Every day I drive by Lake Snowden and nobody has been fishing that either.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

There were two people ice fishing on Snowden today.


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> There were two people ice fishing on Snowden today.


Twas I.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

getyourbassingear said:


> Twas I.


So how thick was the ice?


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> So how thick was the ice?


Just shy of 7 inches.

Felt good to be back on the ice but the bite was non existent.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

getyourbassingear said:


> Just shy of 7 inches.
> 
> Felt good to be back on the ice but the bite was non existent.


With the weather that we have had it does not surprise me that there is that much ice.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

cane pole said:


> The better half & I drove out to Dow Lake to see if there was anything going on. To my surprise there was 4 or 5 guys preparing to play some hockey. A couple of guys riding mountain bikes on the ice, but no one fishing. Here's a couple of pics
> View attachment 252384
> View attachment 252385


As a student at OU from 90-94, Stroud's Run was a great getaway from Campus Life....and the drive was easy, if you had a car.

Sometimes, you just needed to get out of your dorm, college house, library, or what have you.

Fall and Spring Quarter were always a blast, weather and outdoor wise. But cabin fever definitely set in during Winter Quarter.

However, walking across Campus Green after a fresh snow fall for an 8:00 a.m. class when the town was still quiet was an almost surreal moment, completely lost in time.

I'll always have a soft spot for Stroud's Run/Dow Lake.


----------

